# Findlay Ohio



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Need a partner in Findlay OH to help us with a distribution center. No need for big equipment; we've got the wheel loader, muni salt truck, and salt bin on site. Just looking for a local with plow truck to help the loader and ASAP service calls. Name your hourly rate; the client will likely pay it. Send me PM or text me - 937-seven76-twentysix31
Jason


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Define local.....


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Heck, I've got no idea.


----------

